# Arnica for Aural Hematoma?



## ohdev (Mar 26, 2012)

I've been reading a little on aural hematoma's since my boy has one now. We have a vet appointment for Monday (the earliest they could see us), but I was wondering if anyone has information on treating the hematoma with Arnica? I'm hesitant to go straight to surgery and have him undergo full anesthesia, and unfortunately there are no homeopathic/holistic vets around here for me to contact.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

don't know how much it will help but arnica is for bruising. You could try it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't think Arnica will be able to reduce the blood flow/swelling in time to help. 
Sometimes it is best to have the procedures necessary to do the job,even if it means putting the dog under. And the ear should be tacked right after draining so it doesn't fill back up. Can't really do that without sedation.
The vet may be able to do it with a twilight gas if your dog has other health issues that make sedation risky. My dog had to have her ear lanced/drained/tacked and wasn't completely under when she had it done(she fights the drugs) so we used gas combined to keep her calm. The procedure took about 10 minutes total. I trimmed my dogs nails while the vet worked away on her ear.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

There isn't much in the line of holistic/homeo help with hematoma - Witch hazel compresses several times a day might help (an astringent) - find no-alcohol version.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

ohdev said:


> I've been reading a little on aural hematoma's since my boy has one now. We have a vet appointment for Monday (the earliest they could see us), but I was wondering if anyone has information on treating the hematoma with Arnica? I'm hesitant to go straight to surgery and have him undergo full anesthesia, and unfortunately there are no homeopathic/holistic vets around here for me to contact.


Here a list of American Holistic Veterinary Medical Association members in PA:
*Allen, Sherilyn*


VMD
IRONSTONE VETERINARY HOSPITAL
610-367-6446
869 W PINE FORD RD
Boyertown
PA
19512
United States
AVIAN, EQUINE, EXOTIC, SMALL ANIMAL
Bach Flowers, Clinical Nutrition, Conventional Medicine, Homeopathy, NAET, Western Herbs
*Barr, Barrie*


VMD
HARMONY ANIMAL HEALTH CARE CENTER
215-794-9434
1681 Creek Road
Furlong
PA
18925
United States
SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (IVAS), Bach Flowers, Chinese Herbs, Chiropractic, Conventional Medicine, Glandular Therapy, Homeopathy, Homotoxicology, Nutrition, Western Herbs
*Braz, Elana*


VMD
VCA Animal Healing Center
215-493-0621
1724 Yardley Langhorn Rd
Yardley
PA
19067
United States
SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Applied Kinesiology, Bach Flowers, Chinese Herbs, Conventional Medicine, Glandular Therapy, Homeopathy, Homotoxicology, Massage Therapy, Reiki
*Bucha, John*


VMD
HARVEYS LAKE VETERINARY CLINIC
570-639-2345
4688 Memorial Highway
Harveys lake
PA
18618
United States
SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (Tufts), Bach Flowers, Chinese Herbs, Clinical Nutrition, Conventional Medicine, Nutrition, Western Herbs
*Busch, Sara*


DVM
The Artisan Vet
215-287-3206
1233 Manor Road
Havertown
PA
19083
United States
www.artisanvet.com
EQUINE, HOUSE CALLS, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (CHI), Chinese Herbs, Nutrition, Western Herbs
*Collins, Karen*


VMD
Newtown Veterinary Hospital
215-968-3895
107 Penns Trail
Newtown
PA
18940
United States
www.holisticpethealing.byregion.net
SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (CHI), Bach Flowers, Chinese Herbs (Chi Institute), Conventional Medicine, Homotoxicology, Nutrition, Reiki
*Dileva, Rose*


VMD
ANIMAL WELLNESS CENTER
610-558-1616
286 Wilmington West Chester Pike
Chadds Ford
PA
19317
United States
www.altpetdoc.com
SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture (IVAS), Chinese Herbs, Chiropractic, Conventional Medicine, Nutrition, Reiki, VOM, Western Herbs
*Draper, Chris*


VMD
SAUCON VALLEY ANIMAL HOSPITAL
610-838-6644
1979 LEITHSVILLE RD
Hellertown
PA
18055
United States
SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Chinese Herbs, Conventional Medicine
*Gerstenfeld, Sheldon*


VMD
CHESTNUT HILL VETERINARY HOSPITAL
215-836-2950
903 BETHLEHEM PIKE
Erdenheim
PA
19038
United States
www.chestnuthillvet.com
AVIAN, EXOTIC, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (Tufts), Bach Flowers, Chinese Herbs, Clinical Nutrition, Conventional Medicine, Homotoxicology, Massage Therapy, Nutrition, Western Herbs
*Kassell, Natasha*


VMD
215-407-4535
155 West Durham Street
Philadelphia
PA
19119
United States
HOUSE CALLS, SMALL ANIMAL
Homeopathy, Nutrition, Reiki
*Kintz-Konegger, Alexandra*


DVM
K. Vet Animal Care
724-216-5174
761 S. Main Street
Greensburg
PA
15601
United States
www.kvetac.com
EQUINE, FARM, HOUSE CALLS, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (CHI), Bach Flowers, Chinese Herbs, Clinical Nutrition, Conventional Medicine, Homeopathy, Nutrition, Western Herbs
*Knueven, Douglas*


DVM
BEAVER ANIMAL CLINIC
724-774-8047
357 STATE AVE
Beaver
PA
15009
United States
www.beaveranimalclinic.com
SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (IVAS), Bach Flowers, Chinese Herbs, Chiropractic, Chiropractic (AVCA), Clinical Nutrition, Nutrition
*Krewatch, James*


VMD
BRADFORD HILLS VETERINARY HOSPITAL
724-935-5827
13055 PERRY HGWY
Wexford
PA
15090
United States
SMALL ANIMAL
Conventional Medicine, Pulsating Magnetic Therapy
*Liez, Kathy*


VMD
Dr Kathy's House Paws
610-716-0848
7 Hansen Ct
Narberth
PA
19072
United States
AVIAN, EXOTIC, HOUSE CALLS, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (CHI), Bach Flowers, Chinese Herbs, Chinese Herbs (Chi Institute), Conventional Medicine, Homotoxicology, Nutrition, Western Herbs
*Maro, Cynthia*


DVM
ELLWOOD ANIMAL HOSPITAL
724-758-8882
728 Lawrence Ave
Ellwood City
PA
16117
United States
www.ellwoodvet.com
SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (IVAS), Applied Kinesiology, Bach Flowers, Chinese Herbs, Chiropractic, Chiropractic (AVCA), Clinical Nutrition, Color Therapy, Conventional Medicine, Glandular Therapy, Homeopathy, Homeopathy-Classical, NAET
*Moran, Jamie*


DVM
Willow Creek Vet Center
610-378-0192
5707 Leesport Ave
Reading
PA
19605
United States
SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (CHI)
*Myton, Sally*


VMD
SOUTH HILLS ANIMAL HOSPITAL
412-884-2434
999 KILLARNEY DR
Pittsburgh
PA
15234
United States
SMALL ANIMAL
Bach Flowers, Conventional Medicine, Homeopathy, NAET, Nutrition
*Osborne, Leslie*


DVM
HARBORWOODS INTEGRATIVE VETERINARY CARE
717-876-0117
109 OAK ROAD
Conestoga
PA
17516
United States
www.harborwoodsvet.net
SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (CHI), Chinese Herbs (Chi Institute), Clinical Nutrition, Conventional Medicine, Massage Therapy, Nutrition
*Schenck, Charles*


DVM
West Chester Vet Rehab Cnter
610-696-8712
122 Pine Valley Dr.
Avondale
PA
19311-1419
United States
SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (IVAS), Applied Kinesiology, NAET
*Shoemaker, Judith*


DVM
ALWAYS HELPFUL VETERINARY SERVICES
717-529-0526
305 NOTTINGHAM ROAD
Nottingham
PA
19362
United States
www.judithshoemaker.com#http://www.judithshoemaker.com#
EQUINE, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (IVAS), Chinese Herbs, Chiropractic, Chiropractic (AVCA), Glandular Therapy, Homeopathy, Homeopathy-Classical, Magnetic Therapy, Nutrition, Ozone Therapy, Pulsating Magnetic Therapy
*Stern, Linda*


DVM
AVIAN & FELINE HOSPITAL
717-730-3755
3300 HARTZDALE DR, SUITE 108
Camp Hill
PA
17011
United States
www.avianandfelinehospital.com
AVIAN, EXOTIC, SMALL ANIMAL
Bach Flowers, Clinical Nutrition, Conventional Medicine, Homeopathy-Classical, Homotoxicology, Nutrition, Ozone Therapy, Reiki, VOM, Western Herbs
*Walski, Suzanne*


DVM
Meadowbrook Animal Hospital
610-847-2776
4089 Durham Road
Ottsville
PA
18942
United States
www.meadowbrookanimalhospitalsrw.com
HOUSE CALLS, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture (CHI), Bach Flowers, Chinese Herbs (Chi Institute), Chiropractic, Chiropractic (AVCA), Conventional Medicine, Nutrition, OTHER(fill in below), Reiki, VOM

*Homeopathic Remedies for Hematoma*


*Arnica Montana*
Arnica is good for any trauma especially when it is worse by the slightest touch (soreness and bruising) and improved by cold applications (ice packs, cold compresses). Arnica is indicated in any blunt trauma where the skin is not opened (head shaking, hematoma). Arnica is especially useful to absorb blood under the skin (hematoma).
*Arnica Montana 30c
*Helps to control the internal bleeding and bruising. Arnica gradually aids dispersment and absorption of the blood clot and reduces the size of the swelling. 
*Dose:*2 crushed pillules every 2 hours up to 4 doses the first day. Then give the remedy 3 times daily until improved

*Hamamelis Virginica 30c.**
*After surgery if there is seepage of blood or serum from the wound, and also for bruising.
*Dose:* 1 or 2 crushed pillules 3 times daily for 5-10 days or until improved.
If at the end of the treatment your pet has not improved significantly try: Sulphur 30c

*Sulphur 30c**
*If your animal is not responding to the other remedies. Sulphur will probably do the trick. Sulphur will often finish what the other remedies should have done. Sulphur finishes and closes many cases that don't respond, or quit responding, or fail to cure.
*Dose:* 2 or 3 crushed pills twice a day for 3 days.

*Note:* Use only one homeopathic remedy at a time. Do not combine the remedies together. If a remedy doesn't work you can switch remedies and try another one.


*How to Make an Herbal Compress for a Hematoma
**Hypericum (St. John's wort)
*This is a wonderful, healing, antibacterial, anti-fungal herb for inflammation, pain and swelling.

Make an infusion by putting 2 rounded teaspoons of the dried herb in a cup, pour in 8 ounces of boiling water. Cover the cup and steep for 20 minutes. Strain and put in a glass jar with a lid and store it in the refrigerator. To maintain its medicinal properties it should be made fresh daily.

*Yunnan Baiyao* is a proprietary Chinese formula known for its powerful ability to stop bleeding, augment clotting, promote wound healing, and relieve pain. Yunan Baiyao has been used successfully in many species including people. People and animals with Von Willebrand's Disease, a clotting disorder, have used and benefitted from this formula. It can be given before surgery to minimize the risk of bleeding during surgery. It can be given to minimize bruising after trauma. It can be *used to manage ear hematomas* in dogs, sprinkled orally on gums during dental surgery.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Aural Splint (Jun 26, 2012)

*Auralsplint for hematoma*

Deleted content. Advertisement.


----------



## ohdev (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who responded! I've had a busy past few days (good busy though, my grandfather is finally out of the hospital!), but I appreciate all your replies.

The hematoma is small and not obstructing anything, so that's why I was asking for alternate ways to treat it. From what I've seen it seems like surgery is mainly for cosmetic purposes if the whole ear isn't affected? Right now we have a vet appointment for tomorrow morning and I'm going to chat with the vet for a while first and explore our options. I'm leaning more towards having it aspirated and asking for a cortisone injection, but we'll see. It's actually already gotten smaller, I guess it's reabsorbing well and his ear seems fine, no puckering or buckling. All I've been doing is keeping an eye on it and keeping his ears clean.

I also switched his food from ToTW, because thinking back he never had problems with ear goop before I put him on their food. Kinda unfortunate because I really like their product and how affordable it is for me right now, but it is what it is.

I'll probably copy all this information you've all provided me and save it to my phone to have some talking points tomorrow with my vet. It seems each time I'm in there they're pushing straight for some kind of surgery (badgering me about neutering every time in a passive aggressive kind of way, saying they would need to pull Dean's barely chipped tooth, etc..) which is slightly annoying, but they're my only option as of right now because I need a vet within walking distance since I don't drive (yet. Working on getting my license asap thankfully).

Dean is happy and healthy though, even with the hematoma. He doesn't even notice it, no scratching or shaking his head outside the normal when he gets rained on a bit. I'm pretty sure this actually came about from him rough housing too hard with our other dog. My little wild child 



Momto2GSDs said:


> *Homeopathic Remedies for Hematoma*
> 
> 
> *Arnica Montana*
> ...


Thank you Momto2GSDs! This is exactly what I was looking for. All the other places I've come across were kind of vague with their information, but this clears things right up. I'm also going to look in to switching to one of the vets you listed once I get my license and car. I'll be much happier with a vet who doesn't go straight to surgery or medications right away, plus since a lot of these aren't in the city, I won't be charged an arm and a leg like I am right now @[email protected] City vets are outrageous...


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

ohdev said:


> Thank you to everyone who responded! I've had a busy past few days (good busy though, my grandfather is finally out of the hospital!), but I appreciate all your replies.
> 
> The hematoma is small and not obstructing anything, so that's why I was asking for alternate ways to treat it. From what I've seen it seems like surgery is mainly for cosmetic purposes if the whole ear isn't affected? Right now we have a vet appointment for tomorrow morning and I'm going to chat with the vet for a while first and explore our options. I'm leaning more towards having it aspirated and asking for a cortisone injection, but we'll see. It's actually already gotten smaller, I guess it's reabsorbing well and his ear seems fine, no puckering or buckling. All I've been doing is keeping an eye on it and keeping his ears clean.
> 
> ...


My Pleasure!


----------

